# Any significant change in MSI and MSI-x from 11.2 and 12.0



## Rajesh (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi,

In my amd64 based board, when I try to install 11.1 (or) 11.2, I need the following tunable (to disable msi and msi-x) to get FreeBSD booted.  This *thread* explains the issue.

hw.usb.xhci.msi=0
hw.usb.xhci.msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0

But, with same hardware config and BIOS, when I tried with 12.0 (tried from ALPHA4, as I don't see prior ALPHA images for download). I don't need those tunables to boot. It boots as such.  Any known/significant issues fixed in MSI and MSI-X path of PCI?


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 22, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
My guess would be try the freebsd-hardware mailing list.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

Since this weekend 12.0 _is_ supported but only the BETA and higher versions. But keep in mind this is mostly a user support forum, there are very few developers on board. A few of us have _some_ experience with 12.0 but if you want to know the finer details of the implementations you're better off asking on the mailing lists.


----------



## Rajesh (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks leebrown66 and SirDice for your response.. I will post this question on the mailing-list.


----------

